# Am so embarrassed!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My dogs are usually very very good on and off lead and I wouldn't have it any other way but lately my older dog Neo has taken it upon himself to just do as he likes!!!
*Embarrasing incident no 1*
Beautiful sunny day at Thorntonloch Caravan Park in Dunbar and there is me and the two dogs on the beach. Both are off lead as there was no one else around. That is until Neo spotted two wee girls a good 7-800 yards away. Despite me calling him back his selective deafness kicked in and he completely ignored me!! So I am running after him and Floyd (other dog) is running after me.

I gets there just in time to see Neo pee on a beautifully constructed sandcastle...............................................
I was absolutely mortified, wee girl burst out crying, well what could I do. I had to dig away pee ed upon bit and help her and her pal build it back up again. Gavin by this time had taken away dogs. Took blooming ages before wee girls were satisfied!!

*Incident No 2*

On a walk locally when a couple and their wee boy stopped to ask what kind of dog Floyd is (Curly coated retriever). Neo took one look at them and casually pinched the wee boys sandwich!!!!! He did it so quietly that no one noticed until the wee boy started wailing and crying and pointing at Neo who was swallowing sandwich whole!! Much apologising but fortunately couple laughed it off.

So has your dog, cat, horse, mouse, gerbil or goldfish 8O ever made you want the ground to swallow you whole???????


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yep, our yorkie let us down badly, we went to visit the neighbours one day took sophie along as they have a dog in the uk, all was going well when suddenly where is sophie ??? she took it into her head to pooin i their bedroom !!!! OMG dont know why and she hasnt done anything like it since we made a hasty exit after clearing it up and the neighbours furiously putting bleach everywhere (its a tiled floor )


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I was in the visitor centre/shop in Glenridding with my Sister and her family. I was waiting at one side with my Sister on one side and my dog sitting innocently on the other. I noticed something out of the corner of my eye and it was a bird in the dogs mouth.
There was a bowl of RSPB stuffed birds on a low shelf on the way in which I hadn't noticed but she obviously had.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

My girl friend was being walked by our "colly" with our son..

Suddenly 2 young (just short of full size) pit bulls with intent ran towards her from a garden with no fence or gate on a blind corner...

Our dog Sprang into defence mode and neighbours came out at the commotion to see him having bitten one and see it off be dragged by my girlfriend with the other dogs ear firmly in his mouth... he finally let go as she ran home to avoid them following, ,shaking and distrssed as she came through the door...

We decided he wasnt hurt so did nt call the police...

But they turned up on our doorstep 3 hours later, saying our dog had savaged 2 others who d both had to be treated at the vets and accused me of having a bad attitude for insisting he was on the lead , the other owner was at fault and i would walk my dog where i wanted to at their insistence i dont walk him on that street again.. and pointing out they were completely out of order to have suggested otherwise....

Sorry folks, but time and time again other dogs off the lead causes problems and the law states clearly your animal must be walked by someone specificly over the age of 16 and in control at all times....

I love dogs, but i have taken to giving them a large boot should they get close as i ve since been bitten seperating them and it seems that prevention is better than the alternative....

Embarrassing but neccessary.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We often take the dogs (6 of them) to Blyth beach which has a pedestrian footpath and lots of sand dunes. There are lots of rabbits around (even though we take them late morning) and it is embarassing when you are walking along and a couple of them are following you with a dead rabbit hanging out of their mouth.

It always seems to happen when the walk is unusually busy with people.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> My dogs are usually very very good on and off lead and I wouldn't have it any other way but lately my older dog Neo has taken it upon himself to just do as he likes!!!
> *Embarrasing incident no 1*
> Beautiful sunny day at Thorntonloch Caravan Park in Dunbar and there is me and the two dogs on the beach. Both are off lead as there was no one else around. That is until Neo spotted two wee girls a good 7-800 yards away. Despite me calling him back his selective deafness kicked in and he completely ignored me!! So I am running after him and Floyd (other dog) is running after me.
> 
> ...


Ye get any sea bass :twisted: ??????


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Our male Miniature Schnauzer did exactly the same on a sandacstle on the beach at Harlyn in Cornwall three weeks or so ago. Fortunately the dad of the two children who were building the sandcastle found it hilarious! A week later on another beach nearby someone had left their rucksack leaning against a rock whilst they went exploring rockpools. Unfortunately he did the same thing despite me running towards him yelling to him to stop. Luckily not much seemed to come out and we weren't spotted. One of the funniest things was a couple of years ago on the beach at Brighton. He was running ahead of us and jumped over a breakwater only to land on top of a middle aged man who was lying on a towel sunbathing in his boxers! Not sure whether it was our dog or the sunbather who was most surprised but we were acutely embarrassed!


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Our labradoodle ran into the park one Sunday morning and peed straight into a box of football gear that had been brought out ready for a game.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

seamusog said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs are usually very very good on and off lead and I wouldn't have it any other way but lately my older dog Neo has taken it upon himself to just do as he likes!!!
> ...


Aye we did!! Gav caught 2 down at Garlieston and at Thorntonloch got one 3lb one at the power station and an absolute cracker at 6lbs at the far end of the beach from Thorntonloch. Photographic evidence is available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As owners of young male Westies probably know - if you stop to talk to someone in the street then your dog will almost certainly 'wee' on the other persons shoes.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


Good stuff Carol, enjoy  
seamus.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Oh Carol don't worry about peeing on a sandcastle.

Oscar, bless him, had a much worse habit. He would pee on anyone who was talking to me - as some members on here found out at a meet!

He as jealous and protective I think. If the talker did not move away from me, his answer was to pee on them.

Russell


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Rabbits, squirrels......and a very long dead roe deer! Always when other people are about. That's spaniels for you.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112263.html*

got up early one morning on a site near newquay cornwall to take my collie for his walk he wasn't on a lead. 
he spotted another dog on the other side of the site and took off reaching maximun speed as he approached a small tent with flap open. 
not slowing down he went straight through the tent and tried getting out the other side. 
two poles flue up in the air one in two pieces and the tent wrapped around the dog he continued to pursue the other dog. 
sat on his ground sheet was a guy with a bowl in front of him razure in one hand chin all foamed up ready to have his daily shave. 
i had to jump in the van and hide my histerrical laughter,althogh it wasnt funny when a very angry camper appeared with a broken tent pole. 
i then had to say sorry and tried to re erect his tent to no avail 
then had to go into newquay and buy him a new tent. 
although it cost me a few bob i wish i could have done a video of it i am sure it would have won 200 pound off geramy beegle.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> That is until Neo spotted two wee girls a good 7-800 yards away. Despite me calling him back his selective deafness kicked in and he completely ignored me!! So I am running after him and Floyd (other dog) is running after me.
> 
> *Incident No 2*
> 
> On a walk locally when a couple and their wee boy stopped to ask what kind of dog Floyd is (Curly coated retriever). ???


With all these wee girls and wee boys around the dog obviously used his inititive and did just that. Why should a wee dog not have the same rights?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogs off leads.  

Dave p 8)


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

We were walking our dogs in the local park when we met a friend of ours with a weimaraner with a tesco bag tied over it's head. It had caught a duck and no way was it letting go.

Waz


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> My dogs are usually very very good on and off lead and I wouldn't have it any other way but lately my older dog Neo has taken it upon himself to just do as he likes!!!
> *Embarrasing incident no 1*
> Beautiful sunny day at Thorntonloch Caravan Park in Dunbar and there is me and the two dogs on the beach. Both are off lead as there was no one else around. That is until Neo spotted two wee girls a good 7-800 yards away. Despite me calling him back his selective deafness kicked in and he completely ignored me!! So I am running after him and Floyd (other dog) is running after me.
> 
> ...


When Lottie bit Neo on the nose (or was it Floyd)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs are usually very very good on and off lead and I wouldn't have it any other way but lately my older dog Neo has taken it upon himself to just do as he likes!!!
> ...


Oh Frank I had forgotten about that and it was Neo!! Lottie had warned him off several times but he kept sticking his nose in served him right!! Was quite funny though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

